# Should I do this? LED DRLs



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I know there are those that hate LED DRLs and really I am not asking for those opnions, I am after opinions of people that dont mind them really!

I was thinking of adding these to my Volvo XC90. Obviously it has DRLs in the form of dipped beam like all Volvos.

I have these LEDs that are the same as the ones in the front grill of an Audi A6. the curve of them fits the volvo perfectly and will look pretty OEM when fitted.

I have literally held them in place for this pic to get an idea....

Should I do it or not?

Does it ruin the car??


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yes it ruins it IMHO


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not a DRL hater, although they are starting to annoy me on some cars... but I'm not sure I'd go with that... can you see what they are like further out?!


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

What do you mean furthrr out? From more of a distance.....? Didnt really look andpacked them all away now!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the idea of retrofit DRL's but I'm not convinced by these, if your gonna go for it definitely deactivate the low beams so they only work with the headlight switch as that would look better (may require a trip to the dealer), technically your not supposed to have DRL's and low beams at the same time, the DRL's are supposed to go off or dim down with the main headlights on. On some cars they can look pretty good but I think they look best when hidden away, behind a lower grille works pretty well.

EDIT: also bear in mind that before too long every boy racer in the land will have a set on their corsa's and saxo's.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I can run them on delights only and off when dipped beam on....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally, on this car i think they look a bit out of place.
just my opinion mind, but its a pretty grown up motor and these look a bit chavvy.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Raife said:


> What do you mean furthrr out? From more of a distance.....? Didnt really look andpacked them all away now!


sorry, I meant if you were to slide them to the outside of the car so that they are further apart but still along the top of that black trim.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They look chavvy imho, it's the council house at xmas look with retro fitted led drls.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

bigmc said:


> They look chavvy imho, it's the council house at xmas look with retro fitted led drls.


Yeah, I think of that top gear quote too!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I think they'd look better if they were the same length as the headlights.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks better without.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I think DRL's look awesome; our 2011 Audi A3 has them and they are a nice blueish colour and it ties in nice with the white IMO. I like them on all Audi's really. 

On your car (which is nice by the way) they look dreadful.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Aftermarket DRL sucks, they don't even look right. Sorry mate, not a DRL hater, but some cars just aren't DRL compatible....


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont like those particular ones IMO, but im not a DRL hater.

i think if you could get ones the same length as the black trim those LEDs are above, or as said, maybe the same length as the bottom of the headlights, they may look ok, those one are just not "right" looking to me. :thumb:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Anybody what to buy some LED Audi style DRLs?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I say if you like it, go for it. 

Perhaps an extreme suggestion, but they'd look a lot better better just above the ridge near the fog lights, but you'd have to cut out the bumper.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> personally, on this car i think they look a bit out of place.
> Just my opinion mind, but its a pretty grown up motor and these look a bit chavvy.


*+1...*


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

I love LED's, use them everywhere you can. Go for it.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't do it. You've got a hell of a motor there and the last thing it wants is to look like some Audi trash.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Don't do it. You've got a hell of a motor there and the last thing it wants is to look like some Audi trash.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

SteveyG said:


>


Sorry, I forgot that they have an almost fanatical following. Don't get me wrong, they're nice enough cars but their customer service sucks and last time anyone ran an unofficial survey, 9 out of 10 arsewipes on the road drove Audis. And that's a fact that I stood by even whilst I had two. I hated it. Your 'average' driver has no courtesy, clearly couldn't afford the bluetooth option as he's usually got one welded to his ear and tends to sit six inches off the back of the car in front's bumper because he is clearly far more important than them. However, that's another topic. Sorry!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Sorry, I forgot that they have an almost fanatical following. Don't get me wrong, they're nice enough cars but their customer service sucks and last time anyone ran an unofficial survey, 9 out of 10 arsewipes on the road drove Audis. And that's a fact that I stood by even whilst I had two. I hated it. Your 'average' driver has no courtesy, clearly couldn't afford the bluetooth option as he's usually got one welded to his ear and tends to sit six inches off the back of the car in front's bumper because he is clearly far more important than them.


I don't own an Audi, but I don't think the cars are trash. You're basing your assessment of a brand of car based on some drivers you've encountered.

There are bad drivers across the board. Saab and Volvo drivers are the worst round here, but the cars aren't necessarily trash. (well the C30 is )


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I don't own an Audi, but I don't think the cars are trash. You're basing your assessment of a brand of car based on some drivers you've encountered.


Actually, I'm basing my assessment of a brand of car based on drivers I've encountered the length and breadth of the country (40,000 miles is difficult to do in one county!) and the company's complete and utter ignorance when it comes to resolving issues on not just my car but also at least 6 other occasions in the last 6 months I've heard of personally - and I don't actually know that many Audi drivers! Just look at the number of detailers on here who make most of their living cleaning up the mess that Audi make, yet when I wandered around Volvo and Citroen showrooms and forecourts their cars were (for dealers, granted they weren't quite perfect) in significantly better shape, paintwork-wise. The dealers just don't care, because they know you'll come and buy one because they're Audi, and anybody who is anybody drives one. Apparently.

I think they've got a shock a la BMW a decade ago coming.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

So, how about those DRLs


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I like it personally, love DRLs


----------

